# Newbie with questions



## 90Unicornx (Apr 15, 2017)

Hi everybody , this is my first post although I have been browsing for a few weeks now . I am very much happily single although more than ready to have a baby .. in fact it's taken over my life or tries to im sure you know where I am coming from ! After a lot of reading and thought and so on I have come to the conclusion that IUI with donor sperm is the path I want to take . Most probably abroad due to limited funds . My very first step for beginning this journey was to find a house , as I was in a first floor flat and wanted a house before a baby . I have now found the most perfect house to rent ! I will be coming off the pill next week once I arrive home from my holiday (stayed on it due to it helping with period pains!). I have done a fair bit of research and understand it to some degree however it's a lot to get my head around . I know I need to Track my periods for a few months before commencing with IUI , but i can't seem to fully get my head round HOW?? I have purchased some of the ovulation pee sticks (very technical I know ) and a basal thermometer, so do I record all these for a few months to identify a pattern ? If doing treatment abroad is it last minute booking everything ? I'm so excited yet also afraid to be starting this journey as I know it can take a few attempts to work and the financial side of this makes the number of attempts I can have very limited . Are there tests I should ask for from my Doctors ? Thank you to anybody in advance ! Sorry for the lack of flow in this message just writing as things come to me it's all rather a lot to take in! 

Xx


----------



## 63smc (Feb 13, 2017)

Hey

I am in the exact same position and also just started posting here yesterday. I have the Glow App and started tracking my cycles in January. I have the free version and the questions it asks every day slowly taught me everything I needed to know, so now I have a pretty good idea about everything. 

Do you know where you want to go for the IUI? I chose the clinic and then emailed for information. I needed to get some medical tests, email the results and then had a long phone conversation where they evaluate how much you have thought about everything donor sperm related and how it affects your future child and you can ask all the questions you have about it. 

The tests you need to get depend on the country where you want to get treatment, but are mostly concerning STDs. Some also want hormone levels, but that depends on age and cycle patterns.


----------



## Poly-Anna (Jan 9, 2017)

Hello!

I am just on the other side of this, 8w3d pregnant after my first (unmedicated) IUI at a clinic in London. Leading up to this I logged my cycles using a phone app. I did not take temperatures, just tracked cycle length and ovulation. If your cycle is very regular you won't have to book everything last minute, and it depends how long you can stay abroad as well. My cycle length varied widely, even though I booked 6 days in London (booked on the first day of my cycle) I had to have a trigger shot for ovulation as I was having a really long cycle that month.

It is a good idea to come off the pill for a while before you start trying, as it will take your body some time to get back to normal. I'd also suggest you get a fertility check before you start treatment, so you know where you are at. I got all the required STD tests done at my local GP, see what your clinic requires before you request them. You need to have treatment within three months of the test results, so no use doing them until just before you start!

Good luck to both of you


----------

